
Guy Who Reverse-Engineered TikTok Reveals the Scary Things He Learned - SimplyUseless
https://www.boredpanda.com/tik-tok-reverse-engineered-data-information-collecting/
======
ThePowerOfFuet
In this case, BO has done nothing more than regurgitate yet another reddit
post:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/fxgi06/not_new_news...](https://old.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/fxgi06/not_new_news_but_tbh_if_you_have_tiktiok_just_get/fmuko1m/)

~~~
dang
Discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23638129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23638129)

------
genidoi
Realistically, even if I tried to explain it in layman terms, none of those
points would convince my girlfriend to stop using TikTok.

------
rvz
TikTok is no different to any social media apps out there when it comes to
tracking and telemetry. However, the protection mechanisms in their API is
interesting if true.

Perhaps they got Arxan Technologies to do the heavy-lifting for them to audit
and obfuscate their private API just like how Snapchat and Niantic (Pokemon
Go) did.

This ultimately sounds like typical white-box cryptography again.

~~~
danellis
> TikTok is no different to any social media apps out there when it comes to
> tracking and telemetry.

Which claim are you disputing? That TikTok gathers all the data, or that the
other apps mentioned (Facebook, Twitter etc) don't gather as much?

